# How to increase number of rings before voicemail on Samsung Jet



## DJ Grayskull (Apr 19, 2010)

Whenever my new Samsung Jet rings I can never get it in time before it goes to voicemail. How do you increase the number of rings before voicemail picks up? I have checked the manual and looked in Phone Settings and Phone Profiles...


----------

